# Emily needs everyones prayers.



## wadehand (Jul 22, 2011)

My friend Eric Warren (eWarren19842008) just discovered his little girl has cancer.  Will everyone please say a prayer for her and her family.


----------



## Jester896 (Jul 22, 2011)

She is a sport model...I did some mud puddle jumpin with her Saturday.  Leukemia is rough.. and my prayers go out to her, her family, and all of her friends.


----------



## hawg dawg (Jul 22, 2011)

My prayers are sent.


----------



## gin house (Jul 22, 2011)

Will be in mine every time.


----------



## siberian1 (Jul 22, 2011)

Tell Eric to look up The Leukemia & Lymphoma Society - www.lls.org. They offer financial aid and other free resources to patients and their families. The financial aid isn't much - but it helps. Hope she's doing well....


----------



## hoglife (Jul 22, 2011)

My thoughts and prayers go out to your family!!!


----------



## pine nut (Jul 22, 2011)

She'll have mine.  God please guide her therapy and heal her body!  Give the doctors wisdom and give her family hope , and give here courage and strength to fight this disease.


----------



## cbaldwin (Jul 22, 2011)

Prayers are sent.Lord do help.


----------



## Gumswamp (Jul 22, 2011)

Dear God please heal this little girl and help her family to know you are with them.  Bless them & comfort them as only you can.  Amen.


----------



## CAL (Jul 22, 2011)

gumswamp said:


> dear god please heal this little girl and help her family to know you are with them.  Bless them & comfort them as only you can.  Amen.



amen.


----------



## RPM (Jul 22, 2011)

So sorry to hear that.
Prayers for all involved.


----------



## RabbitJones (Jul 23, 2011)

wadehand said:


> My friend Eric Warren (eWarren19842008) just discovered his little girl has cancer.  Will everyone please say a prayer for her and her family.[/QUote}
> Thank you for this post.
> We have been praying for Emily and her family since we heard about her condition on Tuesday. Let us join together to pray that God will touch her with his mighty healing hands and comfort her and her family.


----------



## Havana Dude (Jul 23, 2011)

Gumswamp said:


> Dear God please heal this little girl and help her family to know you are with them.  Bless them & comfort them as only you can.  Amen.



Amen again.


----------



## run_pits_4_hogs (Jul 23, 2011)

sorry for the news...prayers too your hole family and little girl


----------



## HOG-HEAD (Jul 23, 2011)

Amen


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR (Jul 23, 2011)

God be with her and the family.


----------



## biged156 (Jul 23, 2011)

God will not give anyone something they cannot handle!  I am praying for her and the family


----------



## shawnkayden2006 (Jul 23, 2011)

siberian1 said:


> Tell Eric to look up The Leukemia & Lymphoma Society - www.lls.org. They offer financial aid and other free resources to patients and their families. The financial aid isn't much - but it helps. Hope she's doing well....



Thank you so much for the info...I will let Erics wife know.


----------



## shawnkayden2006 (Jul 23, 2011)

Emily is such a beautiful girl.  Sweet and kind and even likes to hog hunt w. her daddy - which she even told her doctors all about (we just went hunting last weekend and played in the puddles all day).  We pray for Emily as well as her family.  Thank you for posting this thread.  Blessings, Jill


----------



## wildman0517 (Jul 23, 2011)

Will keep her in our prayers


----------



## Hawghunter89 (Jul 23, 2011)

will pray


----------



## Buckfever (Jul 24, 2011)

Prayers sent to the family, and Emily.


----------



## Bkeepr (Jul 24, 2011)

Prayers sent!  If she is going to Children's Healthcare of Atlanta(Egleston/Scottish Rite) they will fight tooth and nail for her, I can't say enough good things about them.


----------



## shawnkayden2006 (Jul 24, 2011)

Bkeepr said:


> Prayers sent!  If she is going to Children's Healthcare of Atlanta(Egleston/Scottish Rite) they will fight tooth and nail for her, I can't say enough good things about them.



Egleston.


----------



## m1rt2n3 (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## staceygunn (Jul 24, 2011)

I will be praying for you all


----------



## Jester896 (Jul 24, 2011)

Tks Bkeepr...that's good to know


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 24, 2011)

Prayers sent from me and mine.


----------



## jaredbeecher (Jul 24, 2011)

Will keep her and her family in our prayers also!!


----------



## Silver Mallard (Jul 24, 2011)

Prayers sent from the Smith family!!!!!


----------



## old blue dog (Jul 24, 2011)

Prayers sent from our family.


----------



## deermaster13 (Jul 25, 2011)

prayers sent!!


----------



## HawgWild23 (Jul 25, 2011)

Dear God you said we have not becouse we ask not so I am coming to you today with a broken heart for a little girl I don't even know but God i do know that you know her and her family.God it said in Philippians 4:19   But my God shall supply all your need according to his riches in glory by Christ Jesus. So God we ask you today to supply this family and little girl her needs.  
God I asked you to but your heeling hand on this little girl and her family give them comfort and peace most importly heel this little angle God so she can grow up and live a full life. But we want you to be in your glory God. Amen


----------



## shawnkayden2006 (Jul 25, 2011)

HawgWild23 said:


> Dear God you said we have not becouse we ask not so I am coming to you today with a broken heart for a little girl I don't even know but God i do know that you know her and her family.God it said in Philippians 4:19   But my God shall supply all your need according to his riches in glory by Christ Jesus. So God we ask you today to supply this family and little girl her needs.
> God I asked you to but your heeling hand on this little girl and her family give them comfort and peace most importly heel this little angle God so she can grow up and live a full life. But we want you to be in your glory God. Amen



Amen.


----------



## shawnkayden2006 (Jul 25, 2011)

Pictures of Emily.


----------



## Gumswamp (Jul 25, 2011)

Our prayers have been sent and will continue to be offered for this precious little girl and her family.  Has any kind of a fund been set up at maybe a local bank in her hometown that we could send some money to help out ?


----------



## Jester896 (Jul 25, 2011)

Dirt Magnet cleans up pretty good for pics with sis...oh look ....splat is in a pic too

Dear God... please make this a short interlude...so these free spirits can get back to what they do best...mud puddle stompin and all the other fun stuff they get to do.


----------



## shawnkayden2006 (Jul 25, 2011)

Gumswamp said:


> Our prayers have been sent and will continue to be offered for this precious little girl and her family.  Has any kind of a fund been set up at maybe a local bank in her hometown that we could send some money to help out ?



There is not a local bank at this time.  I am not sure how to go about doing so.  My husband and I are going to talk w. everyone in our hunting group to take donations to help with some of the expenses.  Also, if anyone would like to send cards or donations Emily's address is:  

Emily E. Warren-Room # 3239
C/O:  Childern's Healthcare OF Atlanta
1405 Clifton Rd
Atlanta, GA 30322 
Emily E. Warren-Room # 3239


----------



## MINNERBUG (Jul 25, 2011)

My prayers go out for Emily


----------



## jessew (Jul 25, 2011)

Prayers go out for her and the family


----------



## shawnkayden2006 (Jul 25, 2011)

I spoke w. Emily's mom and she said that the doctors said the chemo is helping.


----------



## RPM (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank GOD.
There are a lot of hurting hearts around here praying for this beautiful little button of a girl.


----------



## wadehand (Jul 25, 2011)

Gumswamp said:


> Our prayers have been sent and will continue to be offered for this precious little girl and her family.  Has any kind of a fund been set up at maybe a local bank in her hometown that we could send some money to help out ?



If anyone wishes to send cards or financial help to the family, I will be glad to carry them over to Emily and her family.  I go to church with their family and I live about a mile away.   My adress is 2536 Hwy 135  Nashville, GA 31639.  Please send check or money order to Eric Warren.  It would be helpful to write attention Emily at the top.  I thank everyone for their prayers and their help for this precious little girl.


----------



## Ranger (Jul 26, 2011)

Prayers sent to the family, and Emily


----------



## shawnkayden2006 (Jul 26, 2011)

I spoke w. Emily's mom this morning and Emily's stomach is not hurting today like it has been.  She is still unable too eat.


----------



## wadehand (Jul 26, 2011)

I want to thank everyone for their prayers and their suport.   I spoke with Eric today and he is so grateful for everyone's prayers and suport. I have faith that GOD has already healed Emily.  She will be a true testimony of what prayer can do.


----------



## HawgWild23 (Jul 27, 2011)

Still praying. Emily has been on my heart every since I read this. Thanks for the updates. I pray that GOD does something with Emily that just blows all the dr minds.


----------



## shawnkayden2006 (Jul 27, 2011)

HawgWild23 said:


> Still praying. Emily has been on my heart every since I read this. Thanks for the updates. I pray that GOD does something with Emily that just blows all the dr minds.[/QUOTE
> 
> That is exactly how I feel.  I believe it is in the process.


----------



## pine nut (Jul 27, 2011)

wadehand said:


> I want to thank everyone for their prayers and their suport.   I spoke with Eric today and he is so grateful for everyone's prayers and suport. I have faith that GOD has already healed Emily.  She will be a true testimony of what prayer can do.



Another one just sent, and AMEN to your post!


----------



## eWarren19842008 (Jul 27, 2011)

Thank You ALL for the prayers!!! Just got off the phone with my wife & the Dr. Stopped in & gave her some WONDERFUL news.....the chromosome the leukemia is on/carring is the type that is the least likely to EVER come back!!!! Not to mention the 4th fun size kit-kat bar she was munchin down! Prayers do get answered every day! Thank you soooo much for your prayers. Continue to keep us in your prayers! GOD IS STILL IN CONTROLL!!!!


----------



## Jester896 (Jul 27, 2011)

E that is GREAT news so I just need to bring another bag of Kit-Kats to the party

Oh...and tell her if she needs a cover when we go hunting again.... she can use the one on my dash...the one Camo Man wears sometimes


----------



## CAL (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm still in there knocking on the Lord's door for Emily.


----------



## HawgWild23 (Jul 28, 2011)

CAL said:


> I'm still in there knocking on the Lord's door for Emily.



AMEN. My church also is praying for yall.


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Jul 28, 2011)

Dear God please heal this little girl and help her family to know you are with them.  Bless them & comfort them as only you can.  Amen.[/QUOTE]

AMEN!!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 28, 2011)

May God continue to provide mercy, healing and a comfort to this little girl and her family.

Amen


----------



## willy57 (Jul 28, 2011)

The God we serve is a awesome God in proverbs he tell us ; Trust in the Lord with all thine heart but lean not unto thine own understanding i bet little Emily will be tying Hogs soon u go girl God bless.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 30, 2011)

I came across this thread a little late but after reading it, I don't mind telling anyone that my heartstrings get totally ripped apart in knowing of any child that has health related issues such as this.  My Prayers are being sent in hopes that Emily will continue to be healed and that all of our continued Prayers will be beneficial to her and her entire family.


----------



## CAL (Jul 30, 2011)

Still with ya Brother and the wife too!


----------



## RPM (Jul 30, 2011)

She was feeling a bit poorly the other day but shortly after receiving some meds for it she started to sparkle again.  She and her Mom were going to head down for some activities the hospital has for the kids.  Seems to be a great place.  Hopefully she will feel more like eating soon.


----------



## gmchd (Jul 30, 2011)

God bless you and your family.


----------



## eWarren19842008 (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks for all your prayers! We are improving every day! Yesterday for dinner she ate some frosted flakes & last night for supper she ate some garlic bread. And this morning for breakfast she drank nearly a whole chocolate milk for breakfast. Thanks again for all your prayers, visits, cards, and pm's. We really appreciate it!


----------



## Jester896 (Jul 31, 2011)

that is good to hear E...choclate milk is good with Kit Kats..maybe in a couple of weeks I can bring her some if she's up to it on my run to Cumming


----------



## cramer (Jul 31, 2011)

Prayers sent


----------



## PantherBreath (Jul 31, 2011)

Prayers sent


----------



## Inthegarge (Aug 1, 2011)

Praying for a Cancer free diagnosis soon...........................


----------



## CAL (Aug 1, 2011)

eWarren19842008 said:


> Thanks for all your prayers! We are improving every day! Yesterday for dinner she ate some frosted flakes & last night for supper she ate some garlic bread. And this morning for breakfast she drank nearly a whole chocolate milk for breakfast. Thanks again for all your prayers, visits, cards, and pm's. We really appreciate it!



More good news!Tell little Emily we love her and are waiting for the news of cancer free.
Still knocking on the Lords door.


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Aug 1, 2011)

Tell Emily that we are all thinking of her, and keeping her and the family in our prayers. Tell her to get better soon, so when the rains start again, she can get back to jumpin' those puddles!!!!


----------



## gcpatt (Aug 1, 2011)

My family and I send our prayers. The Good Lord will take care and heal this little angel.


----------



## Rabbit09 (Aug 3, 2011)

My prayers are sent


----------



## CAL (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm still in,waiting on some good news!!


----------



## eWarren19842008 (Aug 6, 2011)

Well I finally made it back to Atlanta to spend the weekend with Emily. We had a rough morning. Her hair is starting to come out and its about to eat her up. She is eating some. Right now she is enjoying cream cheese & chives captain waffers (our favorite hunting snack). The road is shorter today than what it was yesterday....but it is still going to be a difficult one. However, our faith in God and our Trust in Jesus will not be swayed or moved. He's brought us this far and He'll carry us on.  As this fiery trial is about us we are reminded of 2 songs that bring us comfort and courage: Through The Fire~The Crabb Family and Trust In Jesus~Third Day. Both are really good songs. 

But he knoweth the way that I take: when he hath tried me I shall come forth as gold. Job 23:10 

This is only a dip in the road of life that we are traveling. Pray that Emily keeps getting stronger and that she will be able to take a trip home between the rounds of chemo. Thank You again for all the prayers! God bless you all!


----------



## RPM (Aug 6, 2011)

Eric,
Sorry to hear.  We knew the hair loss was coming but that is tough on a girl especially with her beautiful yellow curls.  In time they will grow back.

Please give her our best.  We are still praying.

Hang in there brother.  GOD is faithful.

Bob Mulligan


----------



## RabbitJones (Aug 6, 2011)

We are praying everyday for Emily and the Warren family. Thank you for the update and your strong faith. May God bless you and your family.


----------



## Bkeepr (Aug 7, 2011)

Hopefully the hair loss will be brief and the regrowth will be quick!  More prayers for Emily and family.


----------



## CAL (Aug 7, 2011)

Hold on to your faith.Her beautiful hair is only temporary and will return more beautiful than before.
Still knocking on the Lord's door.


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 7, 2011)

CAL said:


> Hold on to your faith.Her beautiful hair is only temporary and will return more beautiful than before.
> Still knocking on the Lord's door.



That is usually the case...I have a hat for her.  
She is a beautiful child and hair is such a small part that beauty.


----------



## HawgWild23 (Aug 8, 2011)

The road may be shorter today but you are on the right rd. praying every day for yall.


----------



## RPM (Aug 12, 2011)

Please keep Emily and her family in your prayers.

She had another spinal tap yesterday.  They are praying that they won't find any more cancer cells in her spinal fluid.  These are not treatable with the chemo I.V. and must be treated through spinal taps.

Her hair loss seemed to lessen yesterday.

The family is hoping that she will be able to come home for at least a few days between courses of chemo (I believe there will be 4).  It may take about 2 weeks after the first course finishes to see if her blood work is at a level where she can go home.  It takes about 10 days to bottom out then it normally takes a few more for it to come back up. 

Emily's Mom said Emily's birthday is next Saturday.
Not a great place for a young girl to turn 9 but since she is in the center of GOD's hands we trust Him for all things.

She wasn't feeling great yesterday but was as spunky as usual.

The family lives about 4 hours from the hospital so her Mom, Alisha, stays with her during the week and Eric comes up on the weekend.

They have 2 other children at home.


----------



## CAL (Aug 12, 2011)

I am still with you all,knocking on the Lord's door for healing power.Tell her "Happy Birthday" from an old man in south Ga.
Thanks for the update,keep us informed.


----------



## HawgWild23 (Aug 12, 2011)

I pray ever day for her and the family


----------



## Bkeepr (Aug 13, 2011)

Praying for her health to improve!


----------



## eWarren19842008 (Aug 13, 2011)

Emily is doing GREAT today. Probably the best she has done since she has been here. She is taring up some cream cheese and chives captain waffers. We have visited with the pet thereapy dogs today and have had several visitors. She had a lumbar puncture and it come back NEGATIVE! No lukemia cells in the spinal fluid. The Lord is still answering prayers! Things are still looking up and getting better. Thank You ALL for keeping us in your prayers and thoughts! God Bless!


----------



## Gumswamp (Aug 13, 2011)

Thats wonderful news.  Still praying for this special little girl and her family.


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 13, 2011)

GREAT NEWS E!!!! Hug her neck for me


----------



## pine nut (Aug 13, 2011)

Thank you Jesus!


----------



## RPM (Aug 14, 2011)

Eric,

That is some great news, especially about the spinal tap!


----------



## Bkeepr (Aug 14, 2011)

So glad for all of you!  Continuing to send prayers!


----------



## gin house (Aug 14, 2011)

Great news!!  I have a daugter myself,  talk of sickness in a child crushes me like a bug.  They are the best things in this world.  The doctors sound like theyre doing a great job but the one above is working a miricle as we speak,  everybody keep on praying every chance you can, thats where this sickness will lose the battle.  Shes in my prayers also.   With all the traveling and all is there anything we can do to help?  Im game.   Keep on keeping on Warren family.


----------



## CAL (Aug 14, 2011)

Mr.Warrren,
Thanks for the update and may God have all the Glory.I'm still knocking on the Lords door for more healing power.Keep holding to your Faith Sir.


----------



## caughthog1 (Aug 14, 2011)

GREAT NEWS!!!!!!!! we will continue to pray for her


----------



## c easley (Aug 17, 2011)

Glad to hear the good news. Don't post a whole lot on here but just wanted to let everyone know that we are thinking about them. All of the churchs up here know about Emily and what ya'll are going through and are praying for each of you. If you need anything we are just a hour away. I'm glad the Lord will be with us through all things.


----------



## shawnkayden2006 (Aug 17, 2011)

Eric, that is such great news.  We pray for Emily and the entire family.


----------



## Hawghunter89 (Aug 18, 2011)

we r praying for her and the family


----------



## wadehand (Aug 24, 2011)

I spoke with Emily's mom today and she said Emily is coming home for a short time between treatments.  I still have faith that God has already answered  our prayers for Emily.


----------



## shawnkayden2006 (Aug 24, 2011)

Emily and Alisha are now home for two weeks.


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 24, 2011)

do you know when they will be home


----------



## Ranger (Aug 24, 2011)

Jester, I just talked to Jill. She said they just got home about 30 minutes ago.


----------



## love the woods (Aug 24, 2011)

its great to know she is doing better. I have been thinking about this family a good bit latley. I cant imagine the stress this family is going through if any thing is needed dont hesitate to ask.


----------



## RabbitJones (Aug 24, 2011)

Great news, praying for Emily and family everyday.


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 25, 2011)

Ranger said:


> Jester, I just talked to Jill. She said they just got home about 30 minutes ago.



   I say lets all go load up ...go by and sing Happy Birthday to here for a welcome home


----------



## rivercritter (Aug 25, 2011)

i just now found this post. Words cant explain what i feel 4 that little girl and her famliy. I will add yall 2 my prayers every night.


----------



## shawnkayden2006 (Aug 25, 2011)

Jester896 said:


> I say lets all go load up ...go by and sing Happy Birthday to here for a welcome home



X2....Emily, we are so glad that you and Alshia are able to come for a couple of weeks.  We have missed all of you so much and have been praying for you.


----------



## HawgWild23 (Aug 29, 2011)

Amen. still praying.


----------



## wadehand (Aug 29, 2011)

I ran into Emily and her family at lunch today.  She is doing real well.   Eric gave me permission to post their address, if anyone wishes to send a card.  Their address is 1070 Homer James Rd   Lenox, Ga 31637.  The Bank of Alapaha also has a medical fund account for Emily (Emily Warren Medical Fund  201 West Marion Avenue  Nashville, GA 31639).


----------



## shawnkayden2006 (Sep 5, 2011)

Here is a picture we took of Emily Warren, Kayden (Camo Man), Alissa Warren, and Brock (Dirt Magnet) this weekend while waiting on their dads.


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 5, 2011)

shawnkayden2006 said:


> Here is a picture we took of Emily Warren, Kayden (Camo Man), Alissa Warren, and Brock (Dirt Magnet) this weekend while waiting on their dads.


----------



## CAL (Sep 5, 2011)

shawnkayden2006 said:


> Here is a picture we took of Emily Warren, Kayden (Camo Man), Alissa Warren, and Brock (Dirt Magnet) this weekend while waiting on their dads.



Looks like a tough and healthy bunch to me.MAny thanks for the picture .Prayers continue for God to destroy the demon inside of Emily causing all her medical problems.Thanks a bunch for the update.


----------



## willy57 (Sep 6, 2011)

Dear God as christians we believe in prayer , as u know God ive been praying in need of a job for a long time well God now seeing beautiful Emily and her problem id just as soon ask u to dont worry about my job ive lived a good life at almost 54 but shes just a child id like to ask please heal her touch her body from the top of her golden locks to the bottom of her feet may she be a new child Amen!.


----------



## RPM (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks for the picture.
Good to see her happy and looking great!!!!!

Just saw in Spiritual Support section that they're having a fund raiser.
They didn't have the date or location posted yet put it would be great for as many of us as can make it to go.


----------



## RabbitJones (Sep 7, 2011)

shawnkayden2006 said:


> Here is a picture we took of Emily Warren, Kayden (Camo Man), Alissa Warren, and Brock (Dirt Magnet) this weekend while waiting on their dads.



That is a great pic of some hard hunting hog catchers. It is good to see and hear that Emily is doing so good. We are continuing to pray for Emily & the Warren family, God is good and He does answer prayer.


----------



## HawgWild23 (Sep 8, 2011)

Glad to see she was back in the woods. still praying for y'all.


----------



## gin house (Sep 10, 2011)

Great to see her feeling better.   She and the family are in our prayers.


----------



## shawnkayden2006 (Sep 11, 2011)

I thought everyone would like to know that Emily is headed back to Atlanta tonight for her second round of chemo.


----------



## eWarren19842008 (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for all the prayers and support! God has been mighty good to us through this trying time. We have made it back to Egleston and are almost through with the second round of chemo. We got some great news from the results of the lumbar puncture and bone marrow sample that was taken  the other day! It returned ABSOLUTLEY NO leukemia cells! Dr. Keller was very pleased with the results and you can only imagine how elated we were! Dr. Keller said, "Well...we have a good solid remission and everything is looking good. I'm not saying it is cured but I am saying its not there any more. We are going to continue the chemo, just to be on the safe side, but we are changing some of the meds around." God continues to prove Himself STONG and FAITHFUL in this trying time. Just wanted to thank everyone while I had a little time and give an update on the PROGRESS! God bless you all!!!


----------



## RabbitJones (Sep 17, 2011)

Great news, God is good and he answers prayer. We are still praying for Emily and the Warren family. Wishing you the best.


----------



## RPM (Sep 17, 2011)

Eric, that is *GREAT* news!!!!!!
We're very glad for all of you.
Give Emily our best and hope to be able to stop by to see her next week.


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## caughthog1 (Sep 18, 2011)

GREAT NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!! That is one tought little girl!!!


----------



## jaredbeecher (Sep 18, 2011)

Great news and still praying for ya'll!!


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 18, 2011)

caughthog1 said:


> GREAT NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!! That is one tought little girl!!!



She came from good stock


----------



## willy57 (Sep 19, 2011)

God is awesome ,if a sickly child dont tear at your heart then somethings not right. Give God the praises , the honor he deserves.


----------



## HawgWild23 (Sep 21, 2011)

God is good all the time Amen.


----------



## eWarren19842008 (Sep 24, 2011)

Just a quick update on Emily....she is doing great. She finished her chemo last Sunday and now we are just hanging out waiting on all her counts to recover. The Dr. just came by and told us that everything is looking good and we are on scheduel to be home in the next week or two. God is GOOD! Thanks for all the prayers.


----------



## archerholic (Sep 24, 2011)

Prayers sent. Keep the faith!


----------



## RPM (Sep 25, 2011)

Eric,
Glad to hear things are going well.
I got a bug during the week so I'm staying away from the hospital for now.
Please give her our best.

Bob


----------



## gin house (Oct 12, 2011)

Great news,  keep us posted


----------



## RPM (Nov 6, 2011)

Is there any news on how Emily as made out with the rest of her treatments and how the family is doing?


----------



## gin house (Nov 7, 2011)

RPM said:


> Is there any news on how Emily as made out with the rest of her treatments and how the family is doing?



x2


----------



## shawnkayden2006 (Nov 11, 2011)

I am so sorry that I have not already responded.  Emily is in her third round of chemo and was doing pretty good this round; however, today Alisha stated that today Emily starting running a high tempture and complaining of body pain.  Emily is on medication to help w. the pain.  Please continue to keep praying for little Emily and the entire Warren family.  I will try to keep you guys updated.  Blessings.


----------



## HawgWild23 (Nov 16, 2011)

still praying for them.


----------

